# Canal road



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever road it. I see a lot of videos of it and want to try it out but would like to go when others are getting together and just kinda join in. Just don't know if there are scheduled rides or who to even talk to. Just wanting to make plans for me and a couple buddies to get out of Indiana and do a different riding scene. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Our group just rode there yesterday just about every Sunday some people will be there

Indiana to south MS that's a long ride bro

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

We do one big ride every year so the journey doesn't bother us. Unless you guys recommend a similar place closer to Indiana. I'm clueless after 2 months of search. We want the same kinda of water/mud riding as the videos and will go wherever to get it. We did black mountain and everything local here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya make a weekend out of it go to redcreek (pay ride) then hit a hotel and then come hit canal (free)

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Several threads already about it here...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/18665-canal-road.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/16920-canal-road-run.html

Videos:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/18-atv-media/18733-canal-road-video.html


----------

